# Campagnolo 50th Groupo - Mine All Mine.



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I just scorred this beauty.

Now, do I keep it or mount it/use it?? I feel like sticking it on my Mercian frame (see other post about Mercians).

DannyBoy


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

has it ever been used? if so, why not? if not, that's a tough call... the value goes down when you mount it up.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

No, mint and unmounted.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> No, mint and unmounted.




I'd be inclined to just hang onto it then... once you use it, there's no going back


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You want to put Campy 50th on a Mercian??? - Just Kidding 

Nice bike, nice Grouppo - NOS = as FTF says, worth more in the box.

They pay big money in Japan for that grouppo.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

As much as I've always been a bicycle is for riding type I'd agree with the other posters and keep it in the box at this point. Nice score btw.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> I'd be inclined to just hang onto it then... once you use it, there's no going back


Define "use" is there lube and kleenex involved? 

I wouldn't, um, mount it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great score.....I'll be the odd ball and say mount it on a special bike....ride it on special occasions


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Bah, what's the big deal, I enlarged the pics and none of the numbers match!

Grumps

PS: Just kidding, that's an awesome score and if it was me, I'd be leaving it in the case and taking it to dinner parties to show off.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

About 10,000 of those were made, what # is that one ?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Not a fan of the 50th. I actually think regular 1980's SR looks better, unless you have a gold frame, but I'm not a fan of the Colnago's or Paramounts either.

I would hold on to it for a year or two, then flip it for a few Super Record 11 speed grouppo's, or the new 12 speed stuff.

Don't mount it.

Serial #'s matter, as to value.


----------



## burritoguru (Mar 10, 2009)

*Use them*

Take pictures of the parts, then use them on a bike like they were meant for.


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Mount it...*

...in the case on the wall. 

That is a wonderful find to be admired with friends, but not to be scarred in anyway. Frames can be restored but those parts can only be NOS once. Consider it blue chip wall art.


Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I would hold on to it for a year or two, then flip it for a few Super Record 11 speed grouppo's, or the new 12 speed stuff.


Oh cool, they're going back to 2x6 gearing? Excellent news!  

Grumps


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great score.....I'll be the odd ball and say mount it on a special bike....ride it on special occasions


+1.

Unless you are not planning on keeping it forever. In other words, if you have any delusions of eventually selling, then keep it in the box. 

On a semi related note, I am considering picking up a Dura-Ace 25th anniv group. Now what to do with that? They are currently not as collectible, but Japanese parts are going up in value faster than the European stuff. It might be a wise investment?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Rocket-Sauce said:


> +1.
> 
> Unless you are not planning on keeping it forever. In other words, if you have any delusions of eventually selling, then keep it in the box.
> 
> On a semi related note, I am considering picking up a Dura-Ace 25th anniv group. Now what to do with that? They are currently not as collectible, but Japanese parts are going up in value faster than the European stuff. It might be a wise investment?


I've been following the DA group for a while. How much can you get it for?


Shortly after it came out, you could get the group on eBay for $800-$900. Lately they've been selling for $1500-$1800..

I don't see it dropping in price


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Oh cool, they're going back to 2x6 gearing? Excellent news!
> 
> Grumps


Not exactly:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/campagnolo-12-speed.html


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

If you could find an equally special frame to mount it on, then I think you should do it. There's something nice about new bike parts, especially NOS bike parts, but at the end of the day they were made to be put on a bike, not kept in the box. I'd prefer to look at those parts on a bike, but it would have to be a very good bike - obviously, not any old frame will do! On the other hand, if you're thinking of selling it for a profit, then keep it in the box.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd put it on ebay with a sky high fixed price. You can run a fixed price auction for 30 days. In the meantime, search for a frame worthy of such jewelry. If the group sells before you find the frame, laugh all the way to the bank! BTW, I saw a red 50th Paramount on ebay the other day, that, and a few other frames, are the only frames I'd hand those parts on.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

DannyBoy said:


> I just scorred this beauty.
> 
> Now, do I keep it or mount it/use it?? I feel like sticking it on my Mercian frame (see other post about Mercians).
> 
> DannyBoy



If it were me I'd wake up every morning and ask myself "self, should I mount my Campy Groupo on a bike and use it?" If I answered myself "absolutely yes" 100 mornings in a row, then I would use it. If I wasn't sure even 1 morning out of the 100, I'd keep it in the box.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Set number 8111*



BLUE BOY said:


> About 10,000 of those were made, what # is that one ?


Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

DannyBoy said:


> I just scorred this beauty.
> 
> Now, do I keep it or mount it/use it?? I feel like sticking it on my Mercian frame (see other post about Mercians).
> 
> DannyBoy


Either sell it really quickly for the big $ + get a new "rideable" grouppo, or put it on the frame + ride it. I'll join the "ride it" crowd. Life's just too short for looking and lusting...


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

You said your group was 8111 - That makes it a little easier for me to stomach the idea of mounting it... If it were a low number, I would not mount it. Group #107 is on Ebay for a buy it now of $10,000+. Group # 2045 is up for $3,450... 

If I had your set, I would only mount it if I had the perfect period correct frame (or maybe perfect custom frame) that I had always dreamed about and knew every bit of history about, and had enough money in the bank to not care that I had just flushed several thousand dollars down the toilet. I'd also probably wait for a significant life event, such as my own 50th Birthday. Then, I'd go for it. Until then, it would sit in the box, probably open, under a glass coffee table top. 

If I really had to build up a 50th Anniversary set, I'd look for one in great shape, but already mounted on a bike, so at least I'm not the sucker who takes the financial hit for taking them out of the box. Here's a poorly advertised one on Ebay that will probably go for way less than 2k: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Campy-50th-Anni...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3ca8d8ecaf 

Or, I'd look for NOS parts that were not part of a set or in a box. 

Just my thoughts... it certainly is a nice dilemma to have, and I'm jealous!! I'd love to have a set one day. 

Chris


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Topher said:


> You said your group was 8111 - That makes it a little easier for me to stomach the idea of mounting it... If it were a low number, I would not mount it. Group #107 is on Ebay for a buy it now of $10,000+. Group # 2045 is up for $3,450...
> 
> If I had your set, I would only mount it if I had the perfect period correct frame (or maybe perfect custom frame) that I had always dreamed about and knew every bit of history about, and had enough money in the bank to not care that I had just flushed several thousand dollars down the toilet. I'd also probably wait for a significant life event, such as my own 50th Birthday. Then, I'd go for it. Until then, it would sit in the box, probably open, under a glass coffee table top.
> 
> ...


Bugger, last February it was my 40th - I reckon if I snagged this last year I'd have treated myself and mounted it up.

I paid NZ$3,500 for it (USD2,568). Not sure if that's good or bad, but as you can imagine in New Zealand with a population of only c4m these things don't come up too often. It's the 2nd groupset I've seen since moving here from London 9yrs ago - oddly the guy I bought it from was a Londoner and he moved out here 6 yrs ago bringing it with him, he'd owned it since 1983.

I had the luxury of an lbs local to the seller looking it over for me before I paid up. I didn't mind paying slightly over the odds for that comfort alone and the fact I'd probably never see a new one in NZ again!

So, wait till I'm 50 then!! Maybe not...................................argh!!!

I didn't buy it to make money. It's from my 'era' and was, like C Record and Delta's, a lust item as a lad. I've got a fair bit of C Record now and just couldn't resist buying this. I'll either keep it in the box and give it to my boy when he's 21 (not quite 2 now so that'd be a long wait) or just mount n'ride.

It really is a dilema.

My custom Mercian is period correct being an exact replica of the King of Mercia race shown in a 1981 catalogue right down to the 753 pipes, I also have my Raleigh frame bought in '86 and refurbished by Bob Jackson a few years back - both frames are the right era for the groupset.

Finding a cheaper used one makes sense.

I feel a custom coffee table coming on. Rustic wood job with removable wood top beneath which is a hidden glass top over the groupo - oh yeah. Fire up the wood burner, nice glass of NZ wine, table top off, sit down and admire wondering what it'd be like to ride. A few more wines and lid back on and off to bed........................:thumbsup: 

Either way this purchase has set back my Roberts 14lb project, no e-bones and zero gravity's for me for a while


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I'd normally agree.*



Dave Hickey said:


> Great score.....I'll be the odd ball and say mount it on a special bike....ride it on special occasions


I want to badly, but once it's used there's no going back. 

Either way this is my coolest 'win' since going retro 8yrs back. Close to the C Record Roberts TT bike, but different. Hmm.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Bah, what's the big deal, I enlarged the pics and none of the numbers match!
> 
> Grumps
> 
> PS: Just kidding, that's an awesome score and if it was me, I'd be leaving it in the case and taking it to dinner parties to show off.


Think I'd better take it everywhere, don't want it getting nicked while I'm in the pub. Mind you wife said something about pulling belts in and all that so guess I won't actually be seeing the inside of any pubs for a while. Except tonight as it's me 9th wedding anniversary.:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Oh cool, they're going back to 2x6 gearing? Excellent news!
> 
> Grumps


This really put a smile on my face, it's all we need you know!


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Your Mercian really is a beautiful bike - I've seen a few pictures of it and haven't commented before, but its really nice, and was a large part of the inspiration for my neo-retro bob jackson. Again - good luck with your dilemma!


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Danny Boy,

I may soon be facing the same dilemma. What frames would be worthy of a 50th Anniversary groupset? Pegoretti, Cinelli ????? Suggestions or ideas, anyone?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Don Duende said:


> Danny Boy,
> 
> I may soon be facing the same dilemma. What frames would be worthy of a 50th Anniversary groupset? Pegoretti, Cinelli ????? Suggestions or ideas, anyone?


With a 50th Anniversary group it really has to be something Italian from 83ish or it looks a little incongruous IMO. Cinelli, Colnago, Pinarello, Ciocc etc. Anything from the same period but not Italian looks odd to my eye.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

DannyBoy said:


> paid NZ$3,500 for it (USD2,568). (


Funny thing is that a 2010Campy Super Record 11 Groupo is $2750. We wouldn't be debating whether or not you should mount that.

I'd much rather have a bike with your 50th Anniversary Groupo than with the 2010 Super Record. Still, I don't think I could bring myself to use it.

So, it's not about the money or about the joy that using the Groupo would bring. It's about preserving or using an artifact of cycling history.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Actually, a 2010 Campagnolo SR 11 grouppo is $1850 at Ribble. 

I have a couple of bikes with 1980's SR, and they don't get ridden nearly as much as the bikes w/new Chorus or Centaur. It's not because of the bikes that they don't get ridden, it's that the new stuff really is better.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Actually, a 2010 Campagnolo SR 11 grouppo is $1850 at Ribble.
> 
> I have a couple of bikes with 1980's SR, and they don't get ridden nearly as much as the bikes w/new Chorus or Centaur. It's not because of the bikes that they don't get ridden, it's that the new stuff really is better.


I hear ya, I was going to get some Record from Ribble, some E-Bones cranks, Zero Gravity brakes etc for my new Roberts custom frame - all a bit out of the window now - eek.

I'll have to shove the frame in the shed for a year or so and get into my ulrtalight modern project another time!!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Don Duende said:


> Danny Boy,
> 
> I may soon be facing the same dilemma. What frames would be worthy of a 50th Anniversary groupset? Pegoretti, Cinelli ????? Suggestions or ideas, anyone?


Personally I think lugged steel from that era, but I don't think it has to be Italian. Being English we saw lots of this stuff on Roberts, Chic's (Shorter Rochford), Mercians and Hetchins etc.

A Pegoretti would be sweet though, Luigino. I love that double fork crown.

So you bidding or already bought - you can have mine fer 20 grand.....


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

*awesome 50th campy*



DannyBoy said:


> No, mint and unmounted.


Please don't mount it to a bicycle said my friend rick,he asked me to tell you this, since he has one also, in a special wood campy display case and he used to work in a top notch shop and knows bicycles though and through and said it does quite significantly depreciate the worth of this beautiful group by mounting it to a bicycle.and i have seen one one on a bob Jackson and it was well used and had battle scares, scrapes and had become quite worn what a shame, such a quite nice group now nearly at the end of its life.Please don't turn it in to rubbish they are becoming quite rare like hens teeth and you have a quite fine find.


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice find! And a rather pleasant dilema you find yourself in.
If it were mine, I would find a top of the line Italian Frame from the era and build it up. Then don't ride it even if you are tempted. Hang it in the living room as the centerpiece. Then it's on a quality bike where it belongs.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Topher said:


> Your Mercian really is a beautiful bike - I've seen a few pictures of it and haven't commented before, but its really nice, and was a large part of the inspiration for my neo-retro bob jackson. Again - good luck with your dilemma!


Lets see that Bob ASAP.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> Lets see that Bob ASAP.



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177058 

scroll down for pics.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*



DannyBoy said:


> I just scorred this beauty.
> 
> Now, do I keep it or mount it/use it?? I feel like sticking it on my Mercian frame (see other post about Mercians).
> 
> DannyBoy


If you bought it for investment, then don't mount. If you don't care about resale, by all means put in on a nice bike and use it. I saw those going for $4000 somewhere. Wow.

The price paid should not be the test. I used a $3000 SRM crank, no problem. 

It just needs to be on a worthy bike, though.


----------



## cnighbor (May 7, 2003)

*New 50th Campagnolo Group*

Mount and use it. What good does it do in a box. Just to stare at!!! Has you get old. But when you ride it do so only on nice days and not on a large group ride to avoid problems. You could get a custom frame built if you really want to show cast the group
Charles


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

My vote is to mount it and ride it. Bike parts though nice are not art work. If you wanted something to look at you could have bought a nice sculpture or painting that you and your wife could enjoy together. Congrats on the grouppo and congrats on your 9th anniversary.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> I'd be inclined to just hang onto it then... once you use it, there's no going back


+1...it's bike jewelry...buy another group to actually use. That is an investment piece. It will go up in value most likely.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you a flipper or a rider? If you're a rider, ride it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A good father would keep it in the box and give it to his son at the appropriate time, as you have said you may do.
That way not only do you get to enjoy having it for these many years but you get to watch your son deal with the mount/don't mount issue.

Wait! I think that I've got the best idea. When your son is full grown and you know what sized frame that he'd ride you can start shopping for a special frame in his size, build the bike with the 50th Group and give him the built bike as the Gift.
I think that would be as special as it gets.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Velodog's idea.

As an aside my dilema is over. All my frames have braze on front mech mounts, this is a band on mech. Phew, temptation to mount removed.....................unless I buy a new frame!


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> I like Velodog's idea.
> 
> As an aside my dilema is over. All my frames have braze on front mech mounts, this is a band on mech. Phew, temptation to mount removed.....................unless I buy a new frame!


yes i also think velodogs idea is a good one but i would never mount it, no matter how great the temptation. especially since it could only get rarer than a hens tooth in box condition in future . i quite think thats a spot on idea to pass the group along to the little chip off the ol block when hes old enough to know what is it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## carterdk (Oct 10, 2009)

You Would Have To Be Insane To Mount It!


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

I quite agree it being in unused condition in future it might be rare to find this group as a unused lot you might have quite a find.if you take care in keeping it beautifully/perfectly/carefully preserved:in original container it could could quite be the hens tooth in future.one never knows.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet. 

I'd ride it.


----------



## uk_bretski (Jan 21, 2010)

*Campag 50th on UK ebay NOW*

Very rare ex UK Raleigh Team Road Bike + Campag 50th Anniversary parts 
I have just spotted a gem for sale on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-RALEIG...item5d27b3cee0


The cycle belonged to a an ex raleigh rider and it is a Reynolds 531 frame handbuilt in Ilkeston Nottinghamshire and has the special SB frame number stamped on the BB.

The group set is a special set produced by Campag to mark its 50th Anniversary and the emblems are actually 24 Carat Gold - the tyres look flat and aged because they are - they are also sewups which can be restored easily as I have done this on multiple occasions

I would love this bike myself but unfortunately it is out of my price range - dont you know we are still in a recession in the UK - unless of course you can lend me some dosh


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

uk_bretski said:


> Very rare ex UK Raleigh Team Road Bike + Campag 50th Anniversary parts
> I have just spotted a gem for sale on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-RALEIG...item5d27b3cee0
> ...


Bad link, nothing comes up???


----------



## uk_bretski (Jan 21, 2010)

go on to www.ebat.co.uk

look for the item
400098053856

regards
bretski


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that ex-racer wouldn't be you, would it? regardless, at £5,000 opening, it's way over priced


----------



## Mike Lake (Apr 30, 2012)

*50th Anniversary Group set*



I've had a set on my bike for many years. I always have a smile when someone realises what it is. Actually Im getting on a bit now and am thinking of parting with the bike and the set
. I still have the case and all the bits that came with it. Give a shout if anyone is interested. Got a couple more fabulous 80's bikes too, with various great bits on. I''ll post some pics I think.

Great site by the way. im loving browsing the threads and so on.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I ran across a guy today ride a Masi GC, with 50th Anniv grouppo. Nice to see them on the road, still.

I did complement him on the bike/group.


----------



## Mike Lake (Apr 30, 2012)

*Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Group Set's still in use?*

A message just now saying the poster had seen a 50th Group Set on a bike just today. It makes me wonder...how many of the 50th Anniversary sets are actually out there? Used or unused. 15,000 (I thought it was 10,000?) is a lot of sets but I've never seen another (granted: I go to few bike meets, but still). 

I'm certainly going to get photos done over the weekend and try and get them onto flickr or something similar.

Great site/ Great to hear people appreciating the aesthetics of the bikes.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Mike Lake said:


> A message just now saying the poster had seen a 50th Group Set on a bike just today. It makes me wonder...how many of the 50th Anniversary sets are actually out there? Used or unused. 15,000 (I thought it was 10,000?) is a lot of sets but I've never seen another (granted: I go to few bike meets, but still).
> 
> I'm certainly going to get photos done over the weekend and try and get them onto flickr or something similar.
> 
> Great site/ Great to hear people appreciating the aesthetics of the bikes.


I have personally owned 4 bikes that were mounted with the 50th anniversary gruppo. Each time I bought the bike expecting to keep it but each time I simply couldn't get enthusiastic for the parts. They are garish and lack the purpose of the "regular" Super Record stuff-


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Pope John Paul II was presented with set #0002...
did he mount it?
i wonder where that set is now?
https://www.campyonly.com/images/history/1980s/50th_gruppo/pope_1983_mid.jpg


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> I'd be inclined to just hang onto it then... once you use it, there's no going back


Look at it like a retirement investment, almost like rare coins. You can touch it but NEVER use it.....


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Mount it!.... On the wall after you have it framed, in a shadow box with non glare museum quality glass.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> I ran across a guy today ride a Masi GC, with 50th Anniv grouppo. Nice to see them on the road, still.
> 
> I did complement him on the bike/group.


I rode mine today...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

orbeamike said:


> I rode mine today...


How do you keep your saddle so white?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

A sign the economy is recovering.....

Vintage Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Gruppo Groupset | eBay


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

orbeamike said:


> A sign the economy is recovering.....
> 
> Vintage Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Gruppo Groupset | eBay


5 large!

I was admiring that set--not least because it was the full Italian set. Oh well....


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

paredown said:


> 5 large!
> 
> I was admiring that set--not least because it was the full Italian set. Oh well....


I was about to post that they'll never get $5000. Ooops. It sold for $5K.

I was in Italy in 1984 and was offered one for $600. I bought an Ofmega/Universal group for $175 instead! 

Just for reference, I also didn't buy a Rolex for $600. That was $600, brand new, from an authorized jeweler.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

50th gruppo was Campagnolo's finest.

I traded mine in for the brand new C Record....and immediately regretted it.


----------

